
Ask HN: How much does a Machine Learning Engineer PhD earn in silicon valley? - mattdue
I am a considering job offers for Machine learning engineer&#x2F; Data scientist positions in silicon valley (mostly startups).<p>With a CS PhD, and a few years of postdoctoral experience, I am trying to figure out my fair compensation.<p>What range of compensation should I expect from startups (series A or B) in silicon valley given that I have a very related background but no industry experience?
======
gigatexal
email me: alex@alexandarnarayan.com I have a childhood friend at Apple doing
machine learning. Maybe he will tell you what he makes and give you some hints
as to how he got the gig.

------
bufferoverflow
$300K-500K, and more, if you can show your value.

